# hydraulics diagram for a log splitter



## Barnie (Oct 13, 2009)

I need a hydraulics diagram for building my own wood splitter, it will have two cylinders, one for splitting and one for a lifting tray to lift bigger pieces onto the splitter. the hydraulic pump I got has three ports one large port that comes from the oil reservoir [ this I know ] and the two other smaller ports are located on either side of the larger port. are these smaller ports pressure ports?? I know that a return line goes to the oil reservoir. I know a little about hydraulics but I'm not able to make a double cylinder system on my first try.


----------



## mga (Oct 13, 2009)

brand name of pump and number?


----------



## SWI Don (Oct 13, 2009)

Here is a good start.

http://www.princehyd.com/Portals/0/products/valves/RD5000InstS.pdf

The assumption is that you have an open center system (like most log splitters). 

http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?UID=2009101319384688&item=9-7414&catname=hydraulic

This is the valve I would start with if it were me. But first lets figure out your pump.

Don


----------



## huskys rule (Nov 8, 2009)

sorry tried to upload a quick schematic but kept getting errors but basically all you do is add a dual valve and run your presure line through the valve, and eack valve has 2 ports one for each direction, so you have 4 ports totalthey should be inline with the valves just hook them up and play with some wood.


----------

